# Whats in your nailbag?



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Take a 20oz Pepsi bottle and cut the top of about a half inch below the threads- it will snugly fit over the nose of a hitachi nailer- trim excess till nails set flush. I'd take a pic but everything's in my trailer on the job. 
I used to buy the fancy metal flush nailers untill I saw some Mexicans usin this- hence the term- Mexican flush nailer.


----------



## CraftyJT (Feb 25, 2012)

14oz dalluge ti hammer
dewalt 35' tape
irwin precision chalk line
dewalt c (hisel (the one with the whole edge sharp.. AWESOME tool)
Exhumer 8 (cats paw)
6" flat bar
Bucks brother 6 in one screw driver
stanley razor knife
Stanley snap blade knife
huskey brand Multi-tool (leathermans)
empire alum. speed sq.
lenox snips.
pencils
black sharpie
Fatmax torpedo level
8's, 16's, gun nails, staples
usually someother little random things floating around.. stair buttons or nail sets or drill bits.

ya know.. now that I type that its a lot of stuff.. Just wondering.. has anyone weighed there pouch before?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Also forgot, Galaxy Note 2. That goes in the bags also, unfortunately.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Also forgot, Galaxy Note 2. That goes in the bags also, unfortunately.


Just curious John that will be my next phone in March and what case do you have for it?


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

I have 2 cheap Huskey 5 pouched nailsacks.
They include:

Hand full 10 penny nails
Hand full 3" Sq head deck screws
5 or 6 3 5/8" ledger locks
Hand full of roofers
Hand full 1 1/4" drywall screws

Assorted screw tips 
6" Sq tip and Philips tip , 3/8 ,5/16 & 1/4 Hex Head tip for impact driver

18oz Estwing Hammer
Nail set 
Trim Nail Punch
Utility Knife
Carpenter Pencil and Reg #2 Pencil & Sharpie Marker
Swanson Speed square
Fat max 25'
Mini Notepad
chalk-box
3 Misc size mini flat bars
1" head Chisel
1 small Pair of Channel locks
Construction Master Pro 4

Everything but the kitchen sink basically.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Just curious John that will be my next phone in March and what case do you have for it?


Otter Defender. :thumbsup:


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have awp bags cheap and nice for me

20 0z estwing
9 in estwing catspaw
16' dewalt tape
craftsman red sped sq
malco and stanley nailsets 
irwin chalk box 
small craftsman 7" linmanes
greenlee wire stripers
klein 6 in 1 screw driver
4-5 pencils
sharpie
3/4" and 1/4"craftsman chisels
craftsman avi reds (i like much better than wiss and midwest)
9" channellocks
little bosch bit holder
various screws and nails depending on job
stanley knife shame its the newer one with plastic button


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I tried suspenders once.....then ditched 'em.

The bags came with my SCMS (***FREE***)


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

In my bags right now i have 
Dewalt 17oz hammer
Dewalt utility knife
Swanson speed square
Irwin chalk box (red)
Pencils (3)
T bevel
Flat bar
3/4 beater chisel
Dead on cats paw 
Beater stanly knife (straight and hook blades inside)
Dewalt 25' tape
Kobalt spud wrench about 8-9 inches long adjustable
Misc screws
Misc tips for my impact
Misc nails


----------



## hammer-head (Feb 5, 2013)

*stiletto 21oz hickory handle.
nail bar.
speed square.
30' fat max tape.
construction master calculator.
pencil / knife.
scribe.
chalk line.
nail or two.
iphone.

course, this could all change depending on what I'm doing. 

*


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

no beer?


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's pics of my setup, my work varies radically day to day, things get added and subtracted as needed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> Nailbagtalk.


:laughing::clap::laughing:



Ninjaframer said:


> I worked with a guy who called em "sacks"- how about sacktalk


:no::whistling



Jaws said:


> Forgot my mini adjustable wrench to change blades.


Tie a tuna hook on it:blink:



TJH24 said:


> Mexican flush nailer (top of a 20oz pop bottle)


:blink:



Ninjaframer said:


> hence the term- Mexican flush nailer.


 I don't know if we can name gerry jigged things after a race of people anymore:laughing: I stopped that Afro engineering thing a long time ago:blink:
So 2 pages and only 2 pics, Thanks Wall and Dust. My bags are constantly changing as to what I'm doing. At the time of this pic this is what I had in em.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Alright, DWB, here ya are..


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing::clap::laughing:
> 
> :no::whistling
> 
> ...


Love the beer bottle.hahaha. it's my favorite tool


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

oxy leather set up with
1) slate hammer or 16 ounce leather handled Estwing straight claw hammer depending on project at hand
2) small 16 foot stanley tape
3) chalk line-blue chalk
4) hook knife( I don't know why I still carry this- but it's a hard habit to break-going to try to break it this year)
5) straight knife
6) channel locks(small)
7)4/1 screw driver
8)old nail set( I never set nails with it- I use it for punching,cutting,shaping slate and reaming out nail holes on reclaimed roof tile)
9)1 pair baby snips
10) pencil
11)sharpie
12) crayon
13) 20 or so 16d common nails( for slaters jacks)
14) solid handful 8s common nails for sheating ( never sinkers)
15)several pounds of 1-1/2 stainless steel roofing nails or copper nails
16)a few cut masonry nails and a few fluted masonry nails
17) about a quart of saw dust, slate dust/flakes, broken tile chunks, old tree leaves,bits of branches , pine needles, jagged sharp curls of copper trimmings evenly dispersed among all pouches.
18) one zip screw socket

then within reach,but not on my belt will be an Estwing roofers bar, a Stortz slate ripper, a Stortz slate cutter and a Red plastic deadblow mallet---and a jug of water( we each drink 2-3 gallons a day when seriously working

Stephen


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

Framing and general set
14 oz stiletto or 19 oz vaughan blue max
Stiletto nail bar or estwing
Stanley knife
Empire speed square with the angle chart
2 nail sets
30 ft fat max
Black keel with holder
Pencils 
Nails
Torpedo level 
Saw blade wrench 
Red chalk box

Concrete set
17 oz dewalt hickory
Dead on exumer bar
Vice grips
35 fat max extreme
Red chalk box 
Sharpie and pencil
Keel and holder 
Swanson speed square 
Iron workers pliers
Duplex nails
Bostitch knife 
Dry line


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Oxy adjustafit Fatlip bags, lefty
Oxy suspenders

Vaughn 19oz cali framer
Cat's paw
1" chisel
Knipex pliers
Speed square
Medium nail set
Large nail set
1/2" wrench
Chalk box 
Klien 11 in 1 screwdriver
Magnetic studfinder
carpenters pencil
torpedo level
crayon
razor knife


----------



## shane472 (Oct 4, 2010)

Kuny's leather pouch

2" nails
duplex nails
chalk line
12" adjustable spud wrench
torpedo level
string line
tape measure
cats paw
3/4" speed wrench
speed square
assorted wood and masonry bits
tie wire
20 oz estwing
pencils
olfa knife
lumber crayons
sharpie


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

LOOK MY LABORER KEEPS A TIRE IN HIS BAGS

Or did he just leave them in the driveway

Yes thats my tire:whistling


----------



## TJH24 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! So is everything ok? Looks like your tire may have a few nails in it!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

mud. lots of mud.... i was stripping a form today and the snow melting on the roof was running off dircetly onto the bank next to me.. the mud slid right into my nailbag..... tonight its getting washed at the laundromat.. luckily its cordura


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

TJH24 said:


> Wow! So is everything ok? Looks like your tire may have a few nails in it!


2 nails went right thru his bag and into my tire

Fortunately there was a tire shop only a few minutes away. I was able to get their before the tire went flat.:clap:

And would you believe he thinks I owe him for a new tape mesure:no::no:

I'm pretty sure I gave him that one


----------



## Jaymz_23 (Sep 19, 2011)

A bunch of broken bits of drywall, gutting a house this past week


----------



## Wood Worx (Nov 4, 2009)

Occidental bags-

Stiletto Tibone framer
Mini pry
Fat max 25' tape- damn things only last a month
Plywood clips
16 penny nails
Swanson speed square
A bunch of wrappers from my Little Debbie addiction
Old junky chisel
A variety of impact ready torx bits


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Occidental Leather Tool Bags.

Vaughan 99 16oz rip claw hammer for general carpentry projects
Lufkin PS3435 1-Inch x 35 Pro Series Power Return Tape Measure Like to get a 25' Stanley Powerlock the Lufkin is big and heavy.
Sheffield 58405 3/4-Inch SuperPro Chisel 
Craftsman 9-41161 6 in 1 Screwdriver 
Swanson Tool SO101 Speed Square
Shark CORP 21-2028 Hardened Steel Alloy Nail Pullers 
Tajima CR201R-PR Chalk-Rite II Extra Bold Snap Line with Triple Speed Rewind
Nail Sets
Oh I forgot a carpenter pencil.


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

DWB - a switchblade saw! :thumbsup: Humph...I need that. I bloodlet enough without having to reach into my bag and saw my fingers off...


----------



## IrishAsh (Aug 2, 2011)

Well the same as everyone else I'm sure, I have a couple of diffrent setups but at the moment Im wearing,
Snickers workwear toolbelt
28oz Estwing
8meter FatMax tape
FatMax speed wind chaulk line
limited edition FatMax stanley knife
Red crayon
2H pencil
carpenters pencil
adjustable TrimGauge
Johnston speed square
old Bahco chisel for chipping plaster, cement etc.
Hultafors chisel knife
various sized drill bits


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Some of you guys carry around a lot of stuff. I try to carry only what I absolutely need.

22 oz Estwing hammer
25' Kobalt tape (No hassle lifetime guarantee)
swanson speed square
chalkline (I have about 6 different ones)
Husky folding utility knife
pencil
nail set ( Not sure why this is there always, but it is tiny)


Occasionally my phone will be in there if I am expecting an important call, otherwise it stays in the truck.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

30' tape
Chalkline or two
Olfa knife
Small multi tool
couple pencils
speed square
TBII 
Stiletto nail piller
cell phone in the calculator pocket
plans folded up on occasion
and nails


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

16' or 25' tape
14oz stiletto 
knife
chalkline
chisel
hive tool
speed square
cat's paw
pencil
small scribes
nail set


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Warren said:


> Some of you guys carry around a lot of stuff. I try to carry only what I absolutely need.
> 
> 22 oz Estwing hammer
> 25' Kobalt tape (No hassle lifetime guarantee)
> ...


I've agree with statement.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Stilleto TBII
Stilleto claw bar
Flat bar
Tajima Chalk line (have 4 others that I keep close with different colors)
Stabilia torpedo level
Nail set
35' tape
Clamp that hangs
Steel chisels (1/4, 1/2, 1")
Wood chisels (1/8, 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, 1")
Speed square
Combination square
4 in 1 screwdriver
Allen key set
Utility knife
Tin snips
Linemans
Couple pencils
Small plastic case with assorted bits and drivers
Screws, dust, who knows what else


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Left side
- Springtools nail punch
- 1/8" nail punch
- side cutting pliers with a 3/4" dia. x 1/8" rare earth magnet attached (my finish nail-brad-pin puller and stud finder)
- chalk line (red for framing or demo/remodel, blue for trim / cabinet install)
- maple beater block (about 3/4" x 1-1/4" x 4")
- nail pull / scraper pry bar
- Stilletto titanium nail puller (framing)
- mini pry bar
- Swanson speed square

Right side
- Fatmax 25' tape
- hammer (trimmer or framer)
- Fatmax utility knife
- 4-in-1 screw driver
- torpedo level
- 1" spring clamp
- 3/4" chisel (crappy one for scrapping and prying, pull out the razor sharp ones for trim)
- 1-1/2" wide thin putty knife
- Sharpie
- #2 pencil or carpenter pencil (trim or framing)
- 2P-10 2-1/4 oz bottle (use it ALL the time, refill from 10oz bottle)
- Titebond II 4oz bottle


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

it varies from day to day but mostly just the basic stuff tape measure pencil hammer speed square and so on


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Nailbagtalk.


I googled nailbagtalk and it directed me back here. Did it 4 times before I noticed there is no nailbagtalk.


----------

